# anybody ever made claim against walmart?



## troutmauler

Has anybody ever had to make a claim against walmart for a bad oil change? My wife took car to them, and when I looked under the hood, there was oil everywhere. Also, there is a nice big puddle of oil oil in my driveway. Oil is leaking around the oil filter. 

I know that she shouldn't have taken car to wally world, but she didn't know, so spare the comments about that!

Is this something I could/should claim with my insurance? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GulfCoast1102

Before you go dragging insurance companies in to play, give the Wal-Mart shop manager a chance to make it right. Be reasonable but firm. If he won't make good on it, find out who his boss is. Climb the ladder. It shouldn't be too tough to get it made right. Wal-Mart needs to power wash/degrease the engine and engine bay, and replace the leaking filter and replace oil. It is likely that some goober didn't get the seal in right, or cross threaded the filer. 

If they want to be total jackasses about it and not fix it, then decide whether you want to spend money on a lawyer or not.


----------



## troutmauler

I called a spoke to a manager, they are supposed to send out a service manager to look at car tomorrow. I just don't know if any more damage is done to the car. And if the service manager is a qualified mechanic to determine if there is any other damage. I definitely think they should clean both car and driveway.


----------



## Leo

troutmauler said:


> I called a spoke to a manager, they are supposed to send out a service manager to look at car tomorrow. I just don't know if any more damage is done to the car. And if the service manager is a qualified mechanic to determine if there is any other damage. I definitely think they should clean both car and driveway.


Have you checked the oil level?


----------



## troutmauler

Leo, yes I have checked the oil. Oil level is low, and the leak is from the oil filter cap. Vehicle is 2011 chevy equinox. It's not your standard oil filter canister style.


----------



## troutmauler

Btw, the drive from walmart was 45 minutes and the amount of oil that's in my driveway makes me want to believe they over filled with oil.


----------



## essayons75

I doubt there is any engine damage. Stop worrying and let the service manager take a look. I bet he will do what's right.


----------



## redexpress

Take a lot of pictures before they do anything. 
I've never known WalMart to employ a "qualified mechanic". 
I believe I would get WalMart to pay to have it towed to the car manufacturers dealer of your choice. Have that dealer inspect it and present WalMart the bill for repairs. 
If it lost a lot of oil you could have some serious damage. 
Maybe the oil changes could get on your to-do list rather than the wife's?


----------



## troutmauler

Normally I do take care of the oil changes, but have not had any days off, that is why I looked under the hood when she got him, and I did not know she was getting the oil changed.


----------



## TxDuSlayer

Tell them you want the car towed to a Chevrolet dealership and have the oil changed there and a have a mechanic check everything out. Let Wal Mart pay for the oil change at the dealership, make any repairs, clean your driveway and your vehicle.

Had the same thing happen to me once at a Quaker State lube place. Long story short they didn't tighten oil plug. I took off for the lease by Sam Rayburn half way there truck began running hot and had lost all oil!!!


----------



## Fishin' Magician

Pics?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubbas kenner

Sorry to hear this hope you get it resolved.


----------



## iamatt

You might want to do an UoA on the oil and see how bad the damage is, if there is any.
Might look peaches and cream ops how are those cam lobes... Ground down and sitting on your oil pan magnet.... Just saying.


----------



## troutmauler

Here are some pics


----------



## troutmauler

Another


----------



## troutmauler

1


----------



## troutmauler

That pool of oil is actually about 30' in diameter.


----------



## lx22f/c

As said above, have it towed to a dealer or a independent shop and have it inspected. I wouldn't trust walmart any more at this stage. If going to take long have them rent you a car. Its a shame you have to deal with this at Christmas. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## czbrian

Can't believe they screwed that up. It is so easy to change those oil filters. I had a Cadillac CTS that had the same fixed metal canister like that where you just dropped a little filter in from top.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller

I would defiantly take it to a Chevy dealer to have it checked out on Walmarts dime. I doubt their service manager is a qualified mechanic, I'm assuming all they will do it replace the oil/filter/clean under the hood to make it "right" but most likely will not check for engine damaged.


----------



## dwilliams35

So it's still running fine, you caught it before there was a problem at all besides a spot on the driveway and the oil's low on the stick, you haven't even called the manager over it yet, and you're already wanting to call a lawyer? Remind me never to do business with you.


----------



## sweenyite

There is a lawyer in Bay City who has sued Wal-Mart with success something like 6 times from what I have heard from coworkers. I don't know the facts on it though. Lynn Grebe 979-245-4261.

EDIT: I'm not saying you should lawyer up, just relaying info. if it came to that.


----------



## Rubberback

Your gonna need a lawyer! I would dang sure, make sure that if anything goes wrong with the truck Mr Walmart will pick up the bill for the life of the truck.
Because who knows what could happen on down the road. JMO.


----------



## ChuChu

A little oil goes a long way. You said the oil level was low....how low? Was it on the dipstick? Did the idiot light (check engine light) come on? It looks to me that you have a leak, let them fix it and clean the engine.


----------



## iamatt

ChuChu said:


> A little oil goes a long way. You said the oil level was low....how low? Was it on the dipstick? Did the idiot light (check engine light) come on? It looks to me that you have a leak, let them fix it and clean the engine.


 And stop taking a car to wal mart for oil change! I'm willing to bet that they didn't put the new oring in the right groove on the filter cover or rolled it. I was sneaking in through the oil change side the other day to do some shopping. Line of high dollar cars just waiting for chub rub to get his hands on them F that. seriously.


----------



## poppadawg

ChuChu said:


> A little oil goes a long way. You said the oil level was low....how low? Was it on the dipstick? Did the idiot light (check engine light) come on? It looks to me that you have a leak, let them fix it and clean the engine.


x2- Everybody wants to sue. Might not be a very big deal


----------



## troutmauler

Oil light did not come on, Oil level low as in barely on dip stick (of course I'm trying to read it at night). As far as taking car to walmart for an oil change, I have never and will never take it there. My wife was trying to do a good deed since I've been working a lot of hours.


----------



## ChuChu

troutmauler said:


> Oil light did not come on, Oil level low as in barely on dip stick (of course I'm trying to read it at night). As far as taking car to walmart for an oil change, I have never and will never take it there. My wife was trying to do a good deed since I've been working a lot of hours.


If it was on the dipstick, it had plenty of oil. Now, demand them to repair it, and have the engine cleaned.


----------



## cman

Or get a refund, seat the filter gasket yourself, and have a nice day. 
Bigger things to worry about.


----------



## Blk Jck 224

troutmauler said:


> That pool of oil is actually about 30' in diameter.


 A thirty foot pool of oil out of an Equinox is impressive.


----------



## sweenyite

ChuChu said:


> If it was on the dipstick, it had plenty of oil. Now, demand them to repair it, and have the engine cleaned.


 Yup, this.


----------



## troutmauler

Blk Jck 224 said:


> A thirty foot pool of oil out of an Equinox is impressive.


 Lol, meant 30" inches.


----------



## troutmauler

Update: Last night told us to call her at 8am, we did, and she wasn't there until 9am. She said she's going to send some one.

Sounds good right? I tell ya, the customer service sux, manager was ready to get off the phone, she didn't ask for an address, She refuses to give us a time when person is coming out to see car, she doesn't care if someone is there. And the tone of this lady is totally awesome. Yes sir, Customer Care at it's finest. So now let the waiting begin!:hairout:


----------



## sweenyite

troutmauler said:


> Update: Last night told us to call her at 8am, we did, and she wasn't there until 9am. She said she's going to send some one.
> 
> Sounds good right? I tell ya, the customer service sux, manager was ready to get off the phone, she didn't ask for an address, She refuses to give us a time when person is coming out to see car, she doesn't care if someone is there. And the tone of this lady is totally awesome. Yes sir, Customer Care at it's finest. So now let the waiting begin!:hairout:


 Can you ever remember when a WalMart employee was happy to help you and knowledgable? How expensive is a car? The two mix like oil and water. I truly am sorry you are dealing with this and I hope you have a good outcome. I truly do. But I will never let WalMart touch my vehicles. No way!

My wife had them change out a battery on her Dodge Intrepid once. You had to pull the right front tire to get the battery in/out. Well the store in Bay City did not connect the battery cable well. The next week, I was at rescue school in College Station and she was out with the kids exploring. I believe they went to the presidential library and the car would not start. So she calls me and I tell her to reach in as far as she can under the hood on that side to see if she could wiggle the battery cable since I knew she just had a new battery put in. It worked. So I told her to drive straight to the nearest WalMart and have them attach the cables correctly. When she got there, they told her they could not touch it and she would have to take it back to the WalMart in Bay City to have them do it since they changed the battery. We decided right then that WalMart would never touch our vehicles again unless it was to replace a blowout if no one else was open and we are travelling. And only then if it's the only option.


----------



## MarkU

Not trying to take Walmarts side. But you do realize, this is their busiest time of the year. I wouldn't count on a house call from them, 1 day before Christmas eve. I'd photo document everything. Do the oil change yourself. Keep all receipts. Document everything. Make sure you get the managers full name. Call her again, see f you can work something out.


----------



## ChuChu

troutmauler said:


> Update: Last night told us to call her at 8am, we did, and she wasn't there until 9am. She said she's going to send some one.
> 
> Sounds good right? I tell ya, the customer service sux, manager was ready to get off the phone, she didn't ask for an address, She refuses to give us a time when person is coming out to see car, she doesn't care if someone is there. And the tone of this lady is totally awesome. Yes sir, Customer Care at it's finest. So now let the waiting begin!:hairout:


Go to the store! Nothing like a face to face with the store manager. Demand he/she follow you home right now. Be firm but civil.


----------



## poppadawg

Can you imagine the average individual a walmart customer rep has to deal with? Yowza. And the CR probably doesn't make much over minimum wage. Good Luck.


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> Not trying to take Walmarts side. But you do realize, this is their busiest time of the year. I wouldn't count on a house call from them, 1 day before Christmas eve. I'd photo document everything. Do the oil change yourself. Keep all receipts. Document everything. Make sure you get the managers full name. Call her again, see f you can work something out.


 He isn't any regular customer at this point. They ought to be on top of this. They should have had someone there right away.


----------



## tcbayman

sweenyite said:


> He isn't any regular customer at this point. They ought to be on top of this. They should have had someone there right away.


I agree, and I feel that if it requires calling out a manager or employee that is off duty to try and correct the problem then it needs to be done.


----------



## sweenyite

tcbayman said:


> I agree, and I feel that if it requires calling out a manager or employee that is off duty to try and correct the problem then it needs to be done.


 That is the difference in a mom and pop business and a corporation. It is sad. ChinaMart no care about you white debils!


----------



## MarkU

sweenyite said:


> He isn't any regular customer at this point. They ought to be on top of this. They should have had someone there right away.


I don't disagree. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## sweenyite

MarkU said:


> I don't disagree. I just don't see it happening.


 You are right there.


----------



## JakeNeil

troutmauler said:


> Update: Last night told us to call her at 8am, we did, and she wasn't there until 9am. She said she's going to send some one.
> 
> Sounds good right? I tell ya, the customer service sux, manager was ready to get off the phone, she didn't ask for an address, She refuses to give us a time when person is coming out to see car, she doesn't care if someone is there. And the tone of this lady is totally awesome. Yes sir, Customer Care at it's finest. So now let the waiting begin!:hairout:


Walmart has the reputation of attracting those who reside in the bowels of humanity; this includes their customers and employees.

They are quite skilled and well versed in stupidity. They are immune to the complaints of their shoppers because they are used to the daily gurgling of the bowels.

Just remember the manager was awarded self-check out cashier of the month not too long ago. Don't kill them with kindness, they'll think you're weak. Don't be demanding or they'll just think you're one their regulars.

I wouldn't insist on them sending someone out to take care of the leaked oil. Also, I wouldn't insist on them repairing the vehicle and redoing the oil change. They did it once and messed it up; they should learn from their mistakes and apply their knowledge to the next vehicle.

Nothing they could do will redeem them of what happened, it's still going to be Walmart. However, rectification is appropriate and a quote that includes a comparable oil change from somewhere else, possibly an inspection for damage and some kitty litter seems acceptable.

Walmart happens.


----------



## sweenyite

JakeNeil said:


> Walmart has the reputation of attracting those who reside in the bowels of humanity; this includes their customers and employees.
> 
> They are quite skilled and well versed in stupidity. They are immune to the complaints of their shoppers because they are used to the daily gurgling of the bowels.
> 
> Just remember the manager was awarded self-check out cashier of the month not too long ago. Don't kill them with kindness, they'll think you're weak. Don't be demanding or they'll just think you're one their regulars.
> 
> I wouldn't insist on them sending someone out to take care of the leaked oil. Also, I wouldn't insist on them repairing the vehicle and redoing the oil change. They did it once and messed it up; they should learn from their mistakes and apply their knowledge to the next vehicle.
> 
> Nothing they could do will redeem them of what happened, it's still going to be Walmart. However, rectification is appropriate and a quote that includes a comparable oil change from somewhere else, possibly an inspection for damage and some kitty litter seems acceptable.
> 
> Walmart happens.


Bumper sticker genius! Green to you!


----------



## troutmauler

Update: Service Manager came by, topped off oil, tightened cap to filter (3 turns loose), cleaned engine, and cleaned driveway. I was not there, but my son was. I did talk to this guy, and he was friendly and apologetic. I did have him write a description of what he found, and what he did to make the needed repairs, also had him print and sign his name. I'm still pretty dam upset, but the guy was nice, however, the assistant manager I spoke with was very unfriendly, and I'll be submitting a complaint (not sure it'll do any good).

Now then, anyone want to buy a 2011 chevy equinox? Just had the oil changed, lol!


----------



## sweenyite

troutmauler said:


> Update: Service Manager came by, topped off oil, tightened cap to filter (3 turns loose), cleaned engine, and cleaned driveway. I was not there, but my son was. I did talk to this guy, and he was friendly and apologetic. I did have him write a description of what he found, and what he did to make the needed repairs, also had him print and sign his name. I'm still pretty dam upset, but the guy was nice, however, the assistant manager I spoke with was very unfriendly, and I'll be submitting a complaint (not sure it'll do any good).
> 
> Now then, anyone want to buy a 2011 chevy equinox? Just had the oil changed, lol!


 Will you throw in lifetime oil changes?


----------



## JakeNeil

troutmauler said:


> Update: Service Manager came by, topped off oil, tightened cap to filter (3 turns loose), cleaned engine, and cleaned driveway. I was not there, but my son was. I did talk to this guy, and he was friendly and apologetic. I did have him write a description of what he found, and what he did to make the needed repairs, also had him print and sign his name. I'm still pretty dam upset, but the guy was nice, however, the assistant manager I spoke with was very unfriendly, and I'll be submitting a complaint (not sure it'll do any good).
> 
> Now then, anyone want to buy a 2011 chevy equinox? Just had the oil changed, lol!


LMAO, 
And now my quest of buying a used car off of Craigslist has ended.

I can't visit Walmart because I have died a little each time in the past.

I always end up in the fishing aisle and sense the utter depravity of mankind. The horror of snapped rods scattered everywhere, reels missing control caps and broken lures is too much to bear. It's a wasteland of despair and it's always too late, the riotous looters and vagabonds have established themselves as the, "People of Walmart."


----------



## sweenyite

Must spead green....


----------



## Lav20

ChuChu said:


> If it was on the dipstick, it had plenty of oil. Now, demand them to repair it, and have the engine cleaned.


Exactly. I cannot understand all this permanent damage and lawyer talk. There was oil on the stick even a little bit your fine. Add in another quart drive back over and let them refund you with a free oil change and cleaning of the engine. The culprit was likely a bad gasket on the filter. YES they should check the gasket and YES they are likely not as thorough as they should have been but OIL is OIL and a filter is a filter. I get my oil changed there from time to time because it's cheap. STUFF HAPPENS.


----------



## troutmauler

sweenyite said:


> Will you throw in lifetime oil changes?


No, but I can throw in a gift card to get your oil changed at any of the fine walmart establishments!:work:


----------



## sweenyite

troutmauler said:


> No, but I can throw in a gift card to get your oil changed at any of the fine walmart establishments!:work:


 Well... I'll get back to ya! Yeah, I'll be with ya directly... :brew2:


----------

